# Duck Commander Wook Duck Call



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought a wood duck call a little while back. Not long ago and its messin up on me so I want to take it back to bass pro. But I can not find my box for it. No one on here would happen to have a wood duck duck commander call box that I could have do they?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 11, 2012)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 11, 2012)

not sure man. Its just not blowin like it used to. I cant really explain it but ive looked at the reed and it doesnt seem to be bent or messed up in any way. It just cracks very easy and you cant hardly blow a solid sound it always cracks or loses tone.


----------



## hunter797 (Jan 11, 2012)

You can't return calls.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Really? never heard that but thanks for the info


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the reed set all the way back on the board? I'm pretty sure that's where mine is. 

Also if it truly needs to be sent back..call DC and they will fix you up.


----------



## jwb72 (Jan 11, 2012)

You can return them at academy. I know he said bass pro, just saying.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 11, 2012)

im pretty sure it is. Ill check it. but ok man thanks for the info. Will do


----------



## The Fever (Jan 11, 2012)

jwb72 said:


> You can return them at academy. I know he said bass pro, just saying.



Dang dude where you been? Hiding and then pop up like your one of the guys still lol. Mine does that if the reed isn't all the way to the back boss. Easy fix.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 11, 2012)

alright I appreciate it. Ill check it out and make sure.


----------



## hunter797 (Jan 11, 2012)

Im not sure but on the last call i bought a BPS it said no return on duck or mouth calls, but i would still check.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 11, 2012)

oh ok i got ya. yea ill call and ask em. Thanks


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 12, 2012)

Its a wood duck call....buy another one.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Everyone who duck hunts should learn to tune their own calls.  It is SO important for customizing a call to how you use it.  And you don't have to worry about one screwing up because 99 times out of 100 you can fix it yourself.  Lots of youtube tutorials on tuning both duck and goose calls.  That is where I learned.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 12, 2012)

Just contact DC, they should fix you right up.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 12, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> Its a wood duck call....buy another one.



Sorry but I aint got 20 bucks just to dish out all the time


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 12, 2012)

WD call guts would have to be the simplest design.  take it apart and see what you got.  may be trash?


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 12, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> WD call guts would have to be the simplest design.  take it apart and see what you got.  may be trash?



Yea I got it worked out. Cleaned it out and adjusted the reed a bit. Its a little better. still not perfect but its better


----------



## willc2412 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you live around Bass pro I would just take it by there and see what they can do usually bp is good about returns but i read above someone said you cant return calls but if your in bp sometime soon its always worth a try.  And I have found that academy has the best service when something breaks you can always return it no questions asked


----------

